
99 Rules to Live By - Jun8
https://medium.com/@JohnLeFevre/99-rules-to-live-by-c93e286a7c29#.2zc2s07qq
======
ssapkota
"Rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men." Well this
is true for every other words synonymous to Rule.

